# Dutch police union to challenge marijuana ban



## FruityBud (Dec 28, 2007)

A new regulation in Amsterdam, requiring police officers to abstain from marijuana use, has encountered resistance from the police union.

The new requirement, which goes into effect on January 1, forbids the use of marijuana at all times. The Italian daily Corriere della Sera reports that Hans van Duijn, the president of the Dutch police officers' union, has announced plans for a court challenge of the regulation. "Police officers are not paid 24 hours a day," he said, arguing that the off-hours use of marijuana should not be banned. He said that the union would ask the Dutch courts to let the police officers live by "the same rule applied to all Dutch citizens."

http://www.cwnews.com/news/viewstory.cfm?recnum=55630


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 28, 2007)

cool its about time the cops get a good kick in the pants lol im glad the dont get to smoke about time they loss somethin and we dont ,,its the about the first time ive herd about something a cop cant do that the people can lol,,im likein it i hope them copers cant ever enjoy another toke the rest of their lives lol,,thank u for this post bro,,,,,,











HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM 
AND HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Pot Belly (Dec 28, 2007)

I think the general idea of the article is that the most MJ friendly country in the civilized world is beginning to implement control on after hours MJ consumption for its policing force.  Hmmmmmmmm.  What's next?  And after that?

And this pressure is coming from where?


----------



## Blunted (Dec 28, 2007)

I think most americans hate cops, but I believe the relationship is different there and more respected, dutch cops should smoke all the way


----------

